# Where to get fiberglass greenhouse panels?



## Melensdad

I have a "hoop house" frame that is roughly 20' long by 12' wide by 9 or 10' tall.  The frame is sitting in storage and my daughter would like me to set it up and turn it into a greenhouse for planting.  

I'd like to get some of the corrugated fiberglass panels to sheet the outside of this potential future greenhouse but the local LOWES and HOME DEPOT do not carry this product.  

Where can I find this stuff or is there some other material that would be equally suitable and easy to use?  I figure I'd build wood framed end walls with doors and vents, but if I can't find a suitable semi-flexible panel that can follow the contour of the hoop frame then I might have to scrap the concept.

Can anyone help?  Where do I find fiberglass corrugated greenhouse panels?  They need to be translucent, but don't have to be clear.


----------



## loboloco

Lowes can order it.  Contact Park Seed company for more info. Greenhouse plastic is okay, depending on the attachment arrangements.


----------



## loboloco

I have a bunch of that myself, salvaged from a hydroponics house I once had.


----------



## DaveNay

I'm not sure if they exactly have the corrugated panels, but Farmtek has lots and lots of greenhouse panels and parts.

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/home


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Bob, I did a search on Lowes website for a store near you. Go to their website and search on *Tuftex*. It showed just what you are looking for except not fiberglass. They were polycarb or plastic.


----------

